
Microsoft’s new AI can generate smart to-do lists from your emails - malshe
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/05/14/microsofts-new-ai-can-generate-smart-to-do-lists-from-your-emails/
======
allears
email: "Go f--- yourself!" Clippy: "Would you like me to put that on your to-
do list?"

